# Qld: Wivenhoe 2011 - Kayak Convention



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Left the GC about 6.45am Friday and by 8am was eating a pie with coffee at Fernvale, and while chewing got a call from Wazza [already at Wivy] asking where I was and after hearing my location asked me to take a pie up for him at the camp ground, the whole trip was cloudy and just near the dam got a dozen spits of rain on the screen.

At the dam met a few already there, gave Waz his pie and then set up the pie cart and awning just in case the rain came and all done and no rain, and through the remainder of Friday plenty of old mates arrived and we yarned and had some social intercourse, then early arvo all hell broke loose as a howling gale belted into the camp.

Loose branches were coming down and a few tent awnings were blown over, and the sites become a quagmire in the driving rain, I was a having a beer under Wazzas awning looking at my rig thinking how good it was handling the tempest and after about 15 minutes decide to close the trailer tail gate 'just in case', but was too late and found the wind had been blowing rain inside onto the corner of the bunk, threw a towel over the bed and grabbed another drink and waited for it to subside, which it did eventually but leaving a very windy lake









That night a briefing and tucker from the local Lions club then bed after a few ports and the bed had dried enough to be no problem to sleep in and nice and dry.

Saturday dawned with a howling gale so decided it would be 'Social Saturday' instead of fishing the river and the yak stayed upside down on the ground all day, and as quite a few others had the same idea was very enjoyable, and then the river anglers returned with some good results among them and another Lions feed that night, and in the big marquee where proceeding took place quite a few got small prizes lucky dip drawing of your comp number by a few fun questions including one on old farts competitors being present, and scored one because of my age the baubles were delivered by Fitzy and even scored a hug.....pleased he didn't kiss me as well, unlike Dale did to StevenM the next day,....... _you just have to wonder about the dedicated freshwater fishos out there _ :shock:

Congrats to the organizers who assisted a flipped canoe who got into a bit of strife [memory unsure whether Sat or Sun], all was well but seems Fitzy has buggered his back a bit during the process









Next morning the wind was still solid but forecast to drop, but a couple of hours later decided to call it 'Social Sunday' when it didn't ease to much Doug-out caught up with Waz at one stage









Then later in the day Gra took the chance to take the Redphoenix AI for a run









The lake fished lousy and many made the effort to get a result, although Doug found a few but missed the end deadline .... so was case of the river producing and congrats to StevenM for doing so well in the final results, and well done the othet akffers who also got results.

Nice to meet up with and apply faces to, Al [AJD] and his son, Aiden [Arobbo], and Trevor [kayakone]

Another good convention considering the effects of the flood earlier in the yaer and not with standing the weather dramas ...... certainly will back up in 2012


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Great report, guys. Sounds like a fun gathering, with a little bit of weather to deal with.


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

Redpheonix - nice report. A couple of questions from someone that has never fished for Bass. Did you target the edges of the river or a mixture of the deeper middle and edges? Also, did you launch near the Twin Bridges? I would appreciate any advice, as I am more a Moreton Bay yakker/fisho. Thanks.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Now let me tell you about Golden Perch aka "yellow belly"
> 
> They suck and are only a accidental by-catch.


Crap Steve it takes real skill and maybe one day I'll show you how to do it. ;-)

Great weekend.
I didn't lose my car keys, thanks to everyone who reminded me.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like it was a great weekend with some good fish caught and a great social. 
Would have loved to come but was hiking through girraween national park instead and believe me we copped some unfavourable conditions as well. Must have been sub zero on top of the mountain we camped on...... yeh fun times..... :lol: 
In regard to river bass fishing ; Im very much a newbie and have had most of my sucess trolling a small minnow around past snags and varying the pace.  They seem to like it.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Stippy said:


> Sounds like you guys made the best of less than ideal conditions, can't wait to see some of the bass pics. Great way to reach your 10,000th post Dodge!


+1


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done Gra. Better than spending all day researching trivia on wikipedia to post on the forum to threads that should have died long before except for the existance of wikipedia.



gra said:


> About then Red set-up the AI for me and I spent a good 20 minutes blasting it around the cove. Now that is some serious fun, especially once you figure it out. Thanks Red, I'm on the hunt for one. Will trade on a Harley if anybody is interested.


Does this mean If I buy an AI for (what) $5k and give it to you, then I can have your Harley? Bargain! Photos first please (note how I've captured the quote above so that you can't edit it out during the contract dispute). Has Lurlene done anything to it (or on it) that I should know about?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> just missed out on the Champion Angler prize by 4 fish and drove home.


gra hope that is not a whinge as you did well, I tied with others in the group that missed Champ Angler by 250 fish, at a guess possibly equal 70th.

And see no mention of the chainsaw you ran all night after relocating your tent on Saturday.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

gra said:


> I fkn hate cats.


But they eat chickens. What's to hate?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and the harley may or may not have piss stains on it as well. :? buyer beware.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gra said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > gra said:
> ...


Yep , can live with cats ,and an air rifle , but chooks cant be killed , they are impervious to killing , and they chase you even when they dont have a head , how the hell do they know where i am when they dont have a head , Cows are Ok , so are sheep and bulls , but chooks , aaaahhhhrrrggghhhhhhhhh get away chook, leave me alone


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUsyXkMAABbfgAAQQAXQUAkAGAo//9/gIACKhqp+ieqab0k9Eep4T1EaPQQapvSnpMKbSaMjJhPSD0erAmnrWWk3n7XsG8cOG8Ns0Ta/qUqTpC0SlcVHIQP47/jgLHJ7+aEriUesjnSSiazhIJvT8yb1Ft6SZ51GFX2OjVbMCpMYakeO6QGKjMuasHhsw0WxMMuWLzHJwEIkt6lAzpFhs7C1zhEENC5QKaNFLkeu/Iu5IpwoSCWZLyGA


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

;-)


----------



## Gazzaguru (Nov 15, 2008)

It was my first trip to Wivenhoe and on a round trip of 2600km I may or may not met some of you. I just want to say it was a tremendously run event and one of the best weekends of my life. Look forward to coming up again next year. Gaz.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Gazzaguru said:


> It was my first trip to Wivenhoe and on a round trip of 2600km I may or may not met some of you. I just want to say it was a tremendously run event and one of the best weekends of my life. Look forward to coming up again next year. Gaz.


The blokes you camped with were from the Wivenhoe tabernacle church society. Rowdy mob who can't hold their piss. They were actually lost and fishing for food.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gazzaguru said:


> It was my first trip to Wivenhoe and on a round trip of 2600km I may or may not met some of you. I just want to say it was a tremendously run event and one of the best weekends of my life. Look forward to coming up again next year. Gaz.


Gaz after seeing how you handle the green ginger your avatar is very suitable as a likeness, see you again next year and we might go further up the lake next time mate


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Well that's another great Convention under my belt ( 3rd. one for me)once again my thanks to Fitzy and crew, thank you also to my fellow yakers and many thanks to all the sponsors for their support. 
Only arrived home late yesterday after spending an enjoyable 9 days all-up. Mrs. DougOut joined me on Monday for a bit of a play and luckily for us the weather took a turn for the better ( would have been difficult for it to worse then saturday was that's for certain).
Fishing wise, I stuck to my original plan and fished the Dam only, knowing full well that it would be tuff going in all regards.
Picked up a 43cm bass only 100mt's. from camp on friday, whilst paddling back from Hammond cove for a pre-fish look.
Saturday was a blown-out wast of time on the Dam for myself and I believe anyone else who stuck it out.
On Sunday I decided to troll a couple of lures around to Platypus Cliffs knowing that the area has produced fish in past years.
It really was sad for me to see only 3 other yaks on the point as I paddled past and out over the paddock, whereas in previous years you'd see a dozen or more at any given time and place. Once at Platypus I was pretty much out of the wind bar the odd gusty bullet. Managed to pick up 3 bass along the cliffs with the best going just on 45cm. The balance of the day was "my bad".
So I'd been there since Wednesday therefore I started to loose all battery power, firstly the gps (which has a clock) went out and sortly followed by the mobile (also has a clock) having been retired for the past 7 years I don't wear a watch (threw it away upon retirement .... mostly don't give a shit what time it is) wellllllll from here-on-in I pretty much lost track of time, thinking I had plenty up my sleeve decided to take the long way back via a paddle around the back of Pelican Island and over to the rock-wall point where I'd seen the yaks earlier in the day. 
OOPS. sorry guys for raising a few alarm bells back at camp but I really had no idea it was that late "my bad". :shock:

the 43 I picked up 100 mt's from camp









conditions where lovely on thursday heading over to Black Boys for a pre-fish









sunset was pretty cool the other night









all being well, see you guys "on The Lake" next year


----------

